# Show Setup - Any Suggestions?



## bumblewood (Sep 22, 2014)

This particular setup has come to this point over the past year. I'm pretty happy with it for the most part, but I will be vending at a large fundraising fashion show and boutique next month (the news will be there! I"m kind of nervous) and I'm wondering if there's anything I can do to make it more eye-popping/inviting. I do usually have a bit of color popping out with navy blue cloths under the body butters, and I think I'll replace the crinkle paper in the baskets with colored fabric as well. Since this will be a breast cancer fundraiser I am thinking pink instead of blue. I also try to include flowers or foliage of some sort if I have the room (didn't work for the day of this picture).

Any suggestions?


----------



## pamielynn (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks good to me! I'd stop in.


----------



## AKjulz (Sep 23, 2014)

Wonderful, just needs that pop of color you mentioned!


----------



## Susie (Sep 23, 2014)

Great table!  Lots of products(love that!) But, yes, it needs color.  With your colors all being neutrals and white, you can go with any color, which was very smart on your part!


----------



## bumblewood (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback! I'll try to post another picture with the spots of color on it after the benefit show.


----------



## Jencat (Oct 1, 2014)

Your display looks very neat and well organized.  Your use of levels is good and it looks like you have the right amount of product displayed.  Enough to look well stocked without being overwhelming.  I agree that all you're missing is the pop of color.


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Oct 3, 2014)

What about catching the eye with something funky instead of (or in conjunction with) color?  

For instance, vintage suitcases make awesome display pieces.  Use them stacked up as risers, or on their side and open with shelves built into them, or laid flat and propped open with a piece of fabric colored foam filling the bottom so you can lay merchandise on the foam, then pin a framed sign to the inside of the propped open top telling your companies story or listing prices, etc.  

Another option-  have a very large banner made to go behind you, maybe with a little (or perhaps, a lot!) of bright color in it to draw the eye?


----------



## bodybym (Oct 5, 2014)

A colored tablecloth would give you some pop. You could also do glass containers filled with colored glass pebbles for color. I've bought some bath scrubbies at the dollar store and put them on the table when I need more color as well. 

It is a beautiful set up, and one that I would stop in and look at!


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 15, 2014)

Wow, you've got a great display there! Great use of space, you have a lot of product on the table, and it still looks clean, and organized, not cluttered. The only suggestion I'd have is what others have mentioned.....color. With the tan and brown tones you have going, I'd go with green, but that's just me. Nice job!


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 15, 2014)

Looks good! My only suggestion would be to add some height and a big sign across the top.


----------

